# Shiny List



## ? (Sep 17, 2015)

Which ones do you have and which ones do you want most?

Here is my own Shiny List:

blue text = still want 
regular text = now own
* = acquired through breeding
^ = acquired through event by me
~ = acquired from trading
+ = caught during battle


*Spoiler*: __ 





A)

Abomasnow, Grass-Ice~
Absol, Dark~
Aegislash, Steel-Ghost*
Aggron, Steel-Rock~
Alomomola, Water~
Altaria, Dragon-Flying~
Amoonguss, Grass-Poison~
Ampharos, Electric~
Ariados, Bug-Poison~
Aromatisse, Fairy~
Articuno, Ice-Flying~
Audino, Normal~

B)

Banette, Ghost~
Bastiodon, Rock-Steel~
Beautifly, Bug-Flying~
Beedrill, Bug-Poison~
Bellossom, Grass~
Bisharp, Dark-Steel~
Bidoof, Normal+
Blastoise, Water~
Blaziken, Fire-Fighting~
Braviary, Normal-Flying~
Breloom, Grass-Fighting~
Butterfree, Bug-Flying~

C)

Camerupt, Fire-Ground~
Carbink, Rock-Fairy~
Carvanha, Water-Dark~
Chandelure, Ghost-Fire~
Chansey, Normal~
Charizard, Fire-Flying~
Charmander, Fire~
Cherrim, Grass~
Chesnaught, Grass-Fighting~
Chinchou, Water-Ground~
Cinccino, Normal~
Clauncher, Water~
Cloyster, Water-Ice~
Cofagrigus, Ghost~
Corphish, Water~
Corsola, Water-Rock~
Cottonee, Grass-Fairy~
Cresselia, Psychic~
Crobat, Poison-Flying~
Cryogonal, Ice~

D)

Darmanitan, Fire~
Darumaka, Fire~
Deerling, Normal-Grass~
Deino, Dark-Dragon~
Delibird, Ice-Flying~
Delphox, Fire-Psychic~
Dewgong, Water-Ice~
Dialga, Steel-Dragon^
Diancie, Rock-Fairy~
Diggersby, Normal-Ground~
Dodrio, Normal-Flying~
Donphan, Ground~
Dragalge, Poison-Dragon~
Dragonite, Dragon-Flying*
Driftblim, Ghost-Flying~
Druddigon, Dragon~
Ducklett, Water-Flying~
Dugtrio, Ground~
Dusknoir, Ghost~

E)

Eevee, Normal~
Electivire, Electric~
Electrike, Electric~
Electabuzz, Electric~
Electrode, Electric~
Emboar, Fire-Fighting~
Entei, Fire^
Espeon, Psychic*
Exploud, Normal~

F)

Fearow, Normal-Flying~
Ferroseed, Grass-Steel~
Flareon, Fire~
Fletchling, Normal-Flying*
Floette, Fairy~
Florges, Fairy~
Flygon, Ground-Dragon*
Froslass, Ice-Ghost~
Furfrou, Normal~
Furret, Normal~

G)

Galvantula, Bug-Electric~
Garchomp, Dragon-Ground~
Gardevoir, Psychic-Fairy*
Genesect, Bug-Steel
Gengar, Ghost-Poison~
Gible, Dragon-Ground~
Gigalith, Rock~
Girafarig, Normal-Psychic~
Giratina, Ghost-Dragon^
Glaceon, Ice*
Gliscor, Ground-Flying~
Gogoat, Grass~
Goldeen, Water+
Golduck, Water~
Golem, Rock-Ground~
Golurk, Ground-Ghost^
Gorebyss, Water~
Gothitelle, Psychic~
Gourgeist, Ghost-Grass~
Greninja, Water-Dark*
Groudon, Electric~
Gulpin, Poison~
Gyarados, Water-Flying~

H)

Hawlucha, Fighting-Flying~
Haxorus, Dragon*
Hippowdon, Ground~
Ho-Oh, Fire-Flying~
Houndoom, Dark-Fire~
Hydreigon, Dark-Dragon~

I)

Infernape, Fire-Fighting~

J)

Jellicent, Water-Ghost~
Jirachi, Steel-Psychic~
Jolteon, Electric*

K)

Kabutops, Rock-Water~
Karrablast, Bug~
Kecleon, Normal~
Kingdra, Water-Dragon~
Kingler, Water~
Klang, Steel~
Klefki, Steel-Fairy~
Krookodile, Ground-Dark~
Kyogre, Water
Kyurem, Dragon-Ice~

L)

Lanturn, Water-Electric~
Lapras, Water-Ice~
Latias, Dragon-Psychic~
Latios, Dragon-Psychic~
Leafeon, Grass~
Leavanny, Bug-Grass~
Lickilicky, Normal~
Liepard, Dark~
Lilligant, Grass~
Linoone, Normal~
Lopunny, Normal~
Ludicolo, Water-Grass~
Lugia, Psychic-Flying~
Lunatone, Rock-Psychic~
Luvdisc, Water~

M)

Machop, Fighting~
Magcargo, Fire-Rock~
Magnezone, Electric-Steel*
Manaphy, Water
Manectric, Electric~
Marowak, Ground~
Machamp, Fighting~
Mawile, Steel-Fairy~
Medicham, Fighting-Psychic~
Meditite, Fighting-Psychic~
Meowstic, Psychic~
Metagross, Steel-Psychic~
Metang, Steel-Psychic~
Mew, Psychic+
Mewtwo, Psychic~
Mienshao, Fighting~
Mightyena, Dark~
Milotic, Water*
Moltres, Fire-Flying~
Mothim, Bug-Flying~
Munna, Psychic~
Murkrow, Dark-Flying~

N)

Ninetales, Fire~
Ninjask, Bug-Flying~
Noctowl, Normal-Flying~
Noibat, Flying-Dragon~
Noivern, Flying-Dragon~

O)

Octillery, Water~
Oddish, Grass-Poison~
Omastar, Rock-Water~

P)

Palkia, Water-Dragon^
Pancham, Fighting~
Pachirisu, Electric~
Pelipper, Water-Flying~
Pichu, Electric^
Pidgeot, Normal-Flying~
Plusle, Electric~
Politoed, Water~
Poliwhirl, Water~
Poliwrath, Water-Fighting~
Porygon-Z, Normal*
Probopass, Rock-Steel~

Q)

Quagsire, Water-Ground~

R)

Raichu, Electric~
Raikou, Electric^
Raticate, Normal~
Rapidash, Fire~
Rayquaza, Dragon-Flying^
Regice, Ice~
Regirock, Rock~
Relicanth, Water-Rock~
Remoraid, Water~
Reshiram, Dragon-Fire~
Reuniclus, Psychic~
Rhyperior, Ground-Rock~
Roserade, Grass-Poison~
Rotom, Electric-Ghost~

S)

Salamence, Dragon-Flying~
Sandslash, Ground~
Sceptile, Grass~
Scizor, Bug-Steel*
Scolipede, Bug-Poison~
Scrafty, Dark-Fighting~
Sealeo, Ice-Water~
Seel, Water~
Seismitoad, Water-Ground~
Serperior, Grass~
Seviper, Poison~
Sharpedo, Water-Dark~
Shaymin, Grass+
Shedinja, Bug-Ghost~
Shiftry, Grass-Dark~
Shuckle, Bug-Rock~
Shuppet, Ghost~
Sigilyph, Psychic-Flying~
Skarmory, Steel-Flying*
Skrelp, Poison-Water~
Snorlax, Normal~
Slaking, Normal~
Sliggoo, Dragon~
Slowking, Water-Psychic~
Solrock, Rock-Psychic~
Spinda, Normal~
Spiritomb, Ghost-Dark~
Spritzee, Fairy~
Stantler, Normal~
Starmie, Water-Psychic~
Steelix, Steel-Ground~
Stoutland, Normal~
Stunfisk, Ground-Electric~
Suicune, Water^
Swablu, Normal-Flying~
Swampert, Water-Ground~
Swellow, Normal-Flying~
Sylveon, Fairy~

T)

Tangela, Grass~
Tangrowth, Grass~
Tentacool, Water-Poison~
Tentacruel, Water-Poison~
Tirtouga, Water-Rock~
Togepi, Fairy~
Torchic, Fire~
Tornadus, Flying~
Tranquill, Normal-Flying~
Trevenant, Ghost-Grass~
Typhlosion, Fire~
Tyranitar, Rock-Dark~
Tyrunt, Rock-Dragon~

U)

Umbreon, Dark~
Unfezant, Normal-Flying~
Unown "?", Psychic~
Uxie, Psychic~

V)

Vanillite, Ice~
Vanilluxe, Ice~
Vaporeon, Water~
Venonat, Bug-Poison~
Venusaur, Grass-Poison~
Vespiquen, Bug-Flying~
Vileplume, Grass-Poison~
Virizion, Grass-Fighting~
Vivillon, Bug-Flying~
Volbeat, Bug~
Volcarona, Bug-Fire~
Voltorb, Electric~

W)

Wailmer, Water~
Wailord, Water~
Walrein, Ice-Water~
Watchog, Normal~
Weavile, Dark-Ice~
Weepinbell, Grass-Poison~
Weezing, Poison~
Whimsicott, Grass-Fairy*
Whiscash, Water-Ground~
Whismur, Normal~
Wingull, Water-Flying~
Wobbuffet, Psychic~
Woobat, Psychic-Flying~

X)

Xatu, Psychic-Flying~
Xerneas, Fairy~

Y)

Yanma, Bug-Flying~
Yanmega, Bug-Flying~
Yveltal, Dark-Flying~

Z)

Zangoose, Normal~
Zapdos, Electric-Flying~
Zekrom, Dragon-Electric~
Zoroark, Dark~
Zorua, Dark~
Zubat, Poison-Flying~





Shiny Grand Total: ???


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 17, 2015)

I have:

- Pidgey
- Elecktrike (spelling?)
- Ursaring
- The evolved Pumpkin (I forgot its name because I nickname all my Pokemon )
- Salamence

That's all I can remember for now.

I want a shiny Zoidberg!


----------



## ? (Sep 17, 2015)

I can't be the only one here doing any shiny hunting. I just can't. Refuse to believe. 

Also debating on adding Rotom to my list because I like that pokemon but its bright fucking pink as a shiny.


----------



## Bonly (Sep 18, 2015)

So far I got 

-Arobk
-Gourgeist
-Salamence
-Gigalith
-Clawitzer
-Beldum
-Vivillon
-Umbreon
-Blissey
-Mahikarp
-Toxicroak
-Camerupt
-Sunflora
-Furfrou
-Furret
-Shedinja
-ninjask
-Slaking
-Metagross
-Deoxys
-Terrakion
-Regigigas
-Rayquaza
-Kyogre


----------



## lacey (Sep 18, 2015)

Off the top of my head:

*Have (* means I hatched it, ^ were caught in-game, rest were traded, either WT or a friend):*
Froakie
Nidorino
Venonat
Ryhorn
Crobat
Goodra
Dragonite
Archen
Milotic*
Eevee*
Charmader*
Girafarig *
Gardevoir x2*
Dratini*
Rapidash
Umbreon
Rayquaza x2 (The recent event one)
Beldum
Gyarados^ (At least I'm pretty sure I brought all the shiny Gyarados I had...I'll have to double check.)
Banette^

*Want:*
Lilligant
Shaymin
Mew
Mareep (Working on that one right now)
*
Encountered (but failed to catch because lack of pokeball so I killed them in a rage):*
Mareep (In X)
Shuppet (In ORAS)
Poliwag (Way back in the original Silver version)

Everything else, if I ever got it it'd be cool, but I'm not necessarily asking around for shinys either. If I get them, great. If not, no big deal. The shinys I've hatched myself were shinys that I wanted in the first place. The shinys that I really want are generally shinys that don't even really exist in the first place, or at least are super hard to find/get lmao

[e] ALMOST FORGOT MY FUCKING BANETTE LMAO


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 19, 2015)

I actually never went shiny hunting. I don't think that exists before Gen 6.

But if I included all the shinies I have and not just the ones I've caught/hatched, I'd also have:

Charizard
Butterfree
Beedrill
Pidgeot
Pikachu
Raichu
Nidoking
Ninetales
Cloyster
Scyther
Ditto
Eevee
Mewtwo
Politoed
Shuckle
Smeargle
Raikou
Suicune
Sceptile
Slaking
Zangoose
Latias
Abomasnow
Glaceon
Froslass
Serperior
Simisear
Gigalith
Scolipede
Whimsicott
Sigilyph
Carracosta
Reuniclus
Galvantula
Haxorus x2
Kyurem

I need to add a Mew to that list. Blue is power.


----------



## lacey (Sep 19, 2015)

I've never shiny hunted. I find shiny hatching less complicated anyway.


----------



## GMF (Sep 19, 2015)

So far I have. 

[Sp]Flygon
Milotic
Galvantula
Gallade
Porygon2 and Z
Jellicent
Nidoking
Staraptor
Scrafty
Trevanant
Charizard
Ambipom
Dragalge
Greninja
Lopunny
Raikou
Sableye
Landorus
Dragonite
Giratina
Salamence
Manaphy
Sceptile
Magmortar
Gourgeist
Deino
Mamoswine
Mewtwo
Manectric
Feraligatr
Serperior
Kangaskhan
Mawile
Lapras
Lucario
Eevee 
Hawlucha
Jirachi
Cresselia
Tyranitar
Tangrowth
Volcarona
Terrakion
Zoroark
Magikarp
Pikachu
Litwick
Zebstrika
Starmie
Spheal
Azelf
Zapdos
Goodra
Liligant
Pidgey
Aegislash
Golurk
Espeon
Gardevoir
Escavalier
Metagross
TalonFlame
Miltank
Starkly
Banette
Sharpedo
Suicune
Lugia
Swampert
Gliscor
Mismagius
Infernape[/sp]

There's alot that came from giveaways but I think I'm done honestly with hatching more or soft resetting.


----------



## ? (Sep 19, 2015)

Some of you have shiny lists that seriously put mine to shame. 

I've gotta step up my game. 

Never really gone shiny hunting either. Mostly been just breeding for shinies. That's gunna chance soon though when I go after catching shiny Mew.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't hunt for them or care much, if they come, they do, and if not, I don't really care but I have

1- Goodra
2- Arceus
3- Darkrai
4- Cresselia
5- Probopass
6- Mamoswine
7- Drapion
8- Mime Jr.
9- Lopunny
10- Jirachi
11- Rayquaza
12- Milotic
13- Altaria
14- Spinda
15- Swalot
16- Lugia
17- Suicune
18- Porygon2
19- Crobat
20- Mew
21- Ditto
22- Dewgong
23- Ninetales
24- Metagross
25- Liepard

I think that's it.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2015)

I've never even encountered a shiny.


----------



## GMF (Sep 20, 2015)

^Never to late. 



? said:


> Some of you have shiny lists that seriously put mine to shame.
> 
> I've gotta step up my game.
> 
> Never really gone shiny hunting either. Mostly been just breeding for shinies. That's gunna chance soon though when I go after catching shiny Mew.



Hopefully you'll have the best of luck and everything left comes early.


----------



## ? (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you for the support. 

I can do it.


----------



## GMF (Sep 20, 2015)

? said:


> Thank you for the support.
> 
> I can do it.



You're welcome. At the same time don't push it too much or else you may end up hating what you're trying to get.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 20, 2015)

All I have is a shiny Archen--that I got through Wonder Trade no less.

As for the ones I want, probably just ones of my favorite pokemon.  Or ones that look far more interesting shiny.  Kabutops and Scizor are neat.


----------



## ? (Sep 21, 2015)

GMF said:


> You're welcome. At the same time don't push it too much or else you may end up hating what you're trying to get.



I'll try not to end up , I promise.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 22, 2015)

I got a shiny Gengar from wonder trade


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 22, 2015)

I want a shiny team.


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 22, 2015)

A pretty epic shiny team would be Scolipede, Haxorus, Gigalith, Umbreon, Mew, and Azumarill.

 vs 

 vs 

 vs 

 vs 

 vs 

 vs 

There's many others, but these shinies just look especially cool.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 24, 2015)

That shiny Scolipede


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 24, 2015)

Shiny Scolipede looks like something out of that Atlantis movie, with the blue markings that look like they're glowing and ancient.

That shiny is power.


----------



## GMF (Sep 24, 2015)

? said:


> I'll try not to end up , I promise.



For a moment I thought you meant me.  Then I saw the link in the quote. 

Really dedicated. 

I might have stopped.


----------



## GMF (Sep 24, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> I got a shiny Gengar from wonder trade



Good for you.


----------



## Island (Sep 25, 2015)

I wanted a shiny Mareep for the longest time. Then I opened Pok?mon Ranch one day (where I stored my Pok?mon in ancient times) and found one just chilling there. It was a pretty sick moment.

I always wanted an Unown-D. Hell, I want E, K, and R too so I can spell my name in shinies.

Other than that, I don't think I've ever wanted certain shinies specifically. Except maybe Braviary because


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 25, 2015)

Wait

So are you saying that

You want the D? (͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Island (Sep 25, 2015)

I am, how do the kids say this colloquially, quite thirsty for the D.

(͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## lacey (Sep 25, 2015)

Shiny Azumarill actually looks really cute. If I ever decide to use one someday, I'll have to suffer for it.

I did finally hatch a shiny Mareep today though. And it was a female, which is what I wanted. So now I just need to nickname everyone, teach them some moves, and then I can just sit back and wait for Z to get released.


----------



## ? (Oct 13, 2015)

Blue Azumarill > Yellow Azumarill



Want a shiny Latias, get a shiny Latios instead.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 13, 2015)

Adding Mew, Glaceon, Kyurem, and Abomasnow to the list.

Though given that nature of how shinies and me work, some Mons I have will _never_ be shiny.

Like Weavile. Unless it's named Pink Panther.

Also shiny Latias is god. Same reason for shiny Azoo.

Nice and powerful gold :]


----------



## ? (Oct 18, 2015)

1,729 attempts later....





SHINY SHAYMIN YAY


----------



## lacey (Oct 19, 2015)

god i hate you
shaymin's one of my wanted ones lmao
seriously though, 'grats on it


----------



## ? (Oct 19, 2015)

Y thank you. 

You know, I could clone it and give you a copy in exchange for a copy of your Pokebank Celebi.


----------



## lacey (Oct 21, 2015)

...I could arrange that.
But if you end up getting a shiny Mew, I'd want that too. ):


----------



## ? (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm not sure I'd ever clone a legit shiny Mew. Takes a lot of hoop jumping and painful amount of patience to get (so far T_T). Also, I don't think there IS another pokemon that would be of equal worth to legit shiny Mew--not even as a clone.

But anyways, just tell me when you have time to do the Shaymin-Celebi clone trade and we'll do it.


----------



## lacey (Oct 23, 2015)

Eh, I understand. No biggie.

I almost had a heart attack because I was double checking the Celebi and thought it was odd that it was in a luxury ball and not a cherish ball. But I checked the event data on Serebii, and it's indeed the Pokebank Celebi. They just didn't have it in a cherish ball for some reason.

I'll be around most of tomorrow, so whenever I'm ready I'll let you know and send you my friend code.


----------



## ? (Oct 23, 2015)

It does have the Classic Ribbon, right? 

Alright.


----------



## ? (Oct 30, 2015)

Shiny Mewtwo get.


----------



## lacey (Oct 31, 2015)

Didn't take five years, right? 
'Grats.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 31, 2015)

It has really shitty IVs though, we've found out


----------



## lacey (Oct 31, 2015)

For you guys, that sucks balls.
But for me, I don't give a shit.
It's a shiny, I would love and cherish that thing no matter how fail its stats are.

My Banette is probably a failure and a half, knowing my luck, really.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 31, 2015)

Lucky for Banette, Speed doesn't really matter when it's Mega.

And Speed is the most important IV there is, since it's the only one that's not percentage based.

By that I mean, a Def+ nature only decreases the damage you take by 10%, which can mean taking 20% instead of 22%, which isn't a big difference.

But 1 speed point can mean the difference between going first or going last. Doesn't matter what percentage you're faster or slower than the opponent. If you've just one point off, it makes all the difference.


----------



## lacey (Oct 31, 2015)

Okay, but now I'm curious. I wanna know how "good" my boy is.

Here's his stats:

lvl 52
Insomnia

Attack: 135
Defense: 89
Sp. Atk: 102
Sp. Def: 73
Speed: 87

I have to be honest, these stats feel really low for a level 50+ mon...are these average for a Banette?

I definitely want to find a Shadow Claw TM, if there's even one in the current games. [e] Nevermind, I'm actually right near the spot where I can get it.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 31, 2015)

And the higher the stat, the less the IVs really matter.

If Chansey has 0 HP Ivs, its HP goes from 641 to 610, which is like a 5% drop.

But if it has 0 Def IVs, it goes from 46 to 15, which is like a 67% drop.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 31, 2015)

Serena said:


> Okay, but now I'm curious. I wanna know how "good" my boy is.
> 
> Here's his stats:
> 
> ...




That depends. What's its nature and do you know what EVs it has on it?


----------



## lacey (Oct 31, 2015)

Shit, I forgot about his nature. He's Serious. Don't know of any EVs though, and I'm nowhere near where I can get him evaluated at the Maison. I've never EV trained him or anything. First time I'm using him.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 31, 2015)

Serena said:


> Shit, I forgot about his nature. He's Serious. Don't know of any EVs though, and I'm nowhere near where I can get him evaluated at the Maison. I've never EV trained him or anything. First time I'm using him.




Well, assuming it has the bare minimum EVs on it, its IVs seem to be:

Atk: 20-21
Def: 30-31 w/4 EVs
SpAtk: 21-22
SpDef: 5-6
Speed: 28-29

If it were to Mega, it'd have:

187 Atk
99 Def
112 SpAtk
93 SpDef
97 Speed

Or add a point if it has the higher IV value.

That's if it has no EVs though. The more EVs it has, the worse its IVs would actually be.


----------



## ? (Oct 31, 2015)

You could also use a Reset Bag and just keep track of how many EVs it removes. 



Serena said:


> For you guys, that sucks balls.
> But for me, I don't give a shit.
> It's a shiny, I would love and cherish that thing no matter how fail its stats are.



Naw, I still like this shiny Mewtwo. Especially since I didn't have to get it myself. Just wont use it in any online battles. Strictly single player.


----------



## lacey (Oct 31, 2015)

*= Hatched
- Event
^ = Caught in-game
Rest were traded, either through WT or a friend.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Have:*
Froakie
Nidorino
Venonat
Ryhorn
Crobat
Goodra
Dragonite
Archen
Milotic*
Charmader x2*
Girafarig *
Gardevoir x2*
Dratini*
Rapidash
Umbreon x2*
Rayquaza - 
Beldum - 
Gyarados^ 
Banette^
Shaymin
Machop^
Mareep*
Moltres
Suicune - 
Entei - 
Raikou - 
Giratina - 
Dialga -
Frillish, Female^
Cresselia^
Latios
Pikachu
Cottonee*
Glaceon
Buneary*

*Want:*
Petilil/Lilligant
Mew
Mewtwo
Sentret/Furret
Zekrom
Ho-Oh
Lugia
Latias
Kyurem
Sylveon
Diancie


----------



## ? (Nov 1, 2015)

Revamped my own list. 

It is coming along.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 1, 2015)

Well I mean

The IVs aren't bad.

But it's a little ironic that its Speed has the best IVs, when it just gets Prankster when it mega evolves, so Speed matters the least


----------



## ? (Nov 21, 2015)

I have all the shiny pokemon I wanted and more. 

Now just gotta wait until the shiny versions of Diancie, Victini, and Zygarde get released.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 28, 2015)

To add to the list of shiny competitive Mons I've trained (in bold):

Charizard
Butterfree
Beedrill
Pidgeot
Pikachu
Raichu
Nidoking
Ninetales
*Rapidash*
Cloyster
*Gengar*
Scyther
Ditto
Eevee
Mewtwo
*Mew*
Politoed
Shuckle
Smeargle
Raikou
Suicune
Sceptile
Slaking
Zangoose
*Flygon*
Latias
*Lopunny*
Abomasnow
Glaceon
Froslass
*Regigigas*
Serperior
Simisear
Gigalith
Scolipede
Whimsicott
Sigilyph
Carracosta
Reuniclus
Galvantula
Haxorus x2
*Accelgor*
Kyurem


And then randomly caught a shiny Swadloon in the Pinwheel Forest while training my current team. It looks pretty badass, but too bad shiny Leavanny isn't as good as normal. Might just keep it a Swadloon for a defensive set.


----------



## Felt (Dec 26, 2015)

My Shinies are as followed:

Dragonair (Obtained in-game)
Gyarados +
Wurmple+
Absol+
Dragonite+
Ursaring+
Ditto+

Can't remember if there are any other event ones as I don't use them.

Currently breeding for a Squirtle on OR and REing for a Skarmory (AS)


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 26, 2015)

Absol and dragonite shiny  

Justin you trained a rapidsh  ok professor blane


----------



## Felt (Dec 26, 2015)

Absol is the only one I've ever tried to find Shiny and it only took me about 100 tries, all the others are from random encounters or as part of story.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 26, 2015)

Absol was like an idol to me as a littl kid


----------



## lacey (Dec 26, 2015)

Shiny Absol's kinda iffy to me. It's not terrible, but it's not something I'd look at and go "I need that."

Been SRing for a shiny Cresselia in OR for the past week. Been way more aggressive about it than with Lugia (practically every waking second I'm SRing, fuck I'm doing it right now ), and still no dice. I know someone had to reset over 4,000 times to get it.


----------



## Felt (Dec 26, 2015)

I'd love a shiny Lugia as its my fav legendary, but I don't have the patience (plus I've had a Lugia since Soul Silver and he'd get jealous )


----------



## lacey (Dec 26, 2015)

Haha, I have a Lugia from SS as well, that I spent some time capturing. I made sure to put him in a Dive Ball too. He's a treasure of mine for sure.

I kept trying to SR for a shiny Lugia in ORAS, but I got so fed up with it, I quit about a month in. I do not want to break down this time. I'm gonna get a shiny Cresselia one way or another in this god forsaken game.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 27, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Absol and dragonite shiny
> 
> Justin you trained a rapidsh  ok professor blane




It kicked some ass, I gotta say 

[YOUTUBE]8-omyLbKgdQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lacey (Dec 27, 2015)

Shiny Rapidash is so gorgeous though


----------



## Felt (Jan 9, 2016)

Zinnia said:


> I'd love a shiny Lugia as its my fav legendary, but I don't have the patience (plus I've had a Lugia since Soul Silver and he'd get jealous )



I changed my mind.

Currently at 900 SRs


----------



## lacey (Jan 9, 2016)

I've seen people have to reset over 4,000 times to get a shiny. 

Godspeed Zinnia.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 16, 2016)

Mkay, so here's a list of Shiny Mons that I have. Finished catching all the Shiny Legendaries from ORAS last month, and man... the biggest pain were both Dialga and Suicune (Dialga being worse, since the SR part is a little more time consuming than a normal SR).


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Caught:*
Larvesta
2X Volcarona
Lilligant
Medicham (randomly encountered it; wasn't intentional, but man I was happy)
Manectric
Zorua
Zoroark
Psyduck
Golduck
Ninetails
Porygon
Joltik
Galvantula
Spiritomb
Unown
Ditto
Golbat
Audino
Altaria
Druddigon
Beedrill
Purugly
Braviary
Gardevoir
Zweilous (currently trying to evolve it into a Hydreigon)
Regice
Regirock
Registeel
Regigigas
Cresselia
Heatran
Azelf
Uxie
Mesprit
Reshiram
Zekrom
Kyurem
Entei
Raikou
Suicune
Ho-Oh
Lugia
Tornadus
Thundurus
Landorus
Latias
Latios
Virizion
Cobalion
Terrakion
Palkia
Dialga
Giratina

*Breed:*
Venusaur
Phione

*Event:*
2X Rayquaza
Metagross

*Currently hunting/breeding/Seeking:*
Eevee/Sylveon/Umbreon
Squirtle
'Mons that can Mega


I also more Shinies in some other box, but they're mostly from Wonder Trade.


----------



## lacey (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank you based Wondertrade.


----------



## ? (Apr 16, 2016)

Should probably update my own list too, but goddamn is it too long.


----------



## Asgore (Apr 21, 2016)

I currently havd shiny...

Gardevoir, Geodude (bleh?), Pangoro, Octillary (Looks like puke), Umbreon, Mew, Metagross (Beautiful), NIdoking... I really like blue shinies. 

Looking for a shiny Espeon that I can name Sprite.


----------



## Hero (May 10, 2016)

I like finding my shiny Pokemon by chance. By chance I found and caught

Staraptor
Golem
Ludicolo 
Raichu 
Steelix
Crobat 
Gyrados 
Cincinno 
(I found Marill in the safari zone and it fled before I caught it )

There are two more I have, but I can't remember them actually.


----------



## Felt (Aug 28, 2016)

I've been breeding for a shiny Hawlucha for ages and it's driving me insane.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 28, 2016)

Felt said:


> I've been breeding for a shiny Hawlucha for ages and it's driving me insane.


Yeah, breeding can be a pain (hell, it took me over 6 months to get a Shiny Phione via breeding), but you'll eventually get it. 


So I'm almost done with my Shiny Hunt for the Mons that can Mega, all that remains are Pidgeot (Pidgeotto), Heracross, and Pinsir (Thankfully, all 3 of them are in the Safari Zone).
After that... I have no clue what I'd like to hunt for. 
Maybe a Shiny Froakie?


----------



## Felt (Sep 6, 2016)

Just passed 1000 eggs and no shiny yet!   Also still no 6IV with Unburden, so my luck is truly off.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 7, 2016)

You have the Shiny Charm and Oval Charm?


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2016)

Yep!  It's just bad luck, my previous two shines from hatching were less than 100


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2016)

Only took 2000 eggs 

>Limber

Not what I wanted, but oh well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 14, 2016)

Last night, I've finally encountered my second Shiny Landorus on Alpha Sapphire. It has a Rash nature and 3 IVs (HP, Atk, and Sp Atk). Good for the normal Landorus, shit for the Therian form (but it's no loss since I already have a Shiny Landorus w/ Adamant, which is one of the best natures for the Therian form).

Now I'm unsure what to Shiny Hunt for, or if I'll plan on Shiny hunting anytime soon.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 1, 2016)

I've been soft resetting/running from Latios on Southern Island like 3 weeks now. I haven't counted how many times 

I shall have it. And I can get on with my damn life


----------

